# Email Problem



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I changed my email address yesterday and I'm not receiving the validation email. I've hit the resend validation button a few times and nothing comes from the forum. This has happened before. Could someone help me?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Everybody on vacation? No replies... :nono2:

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You might want to click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> You might want to click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page.


I've done that in the past, didn't help. I'll try it again. I don't understand why I have these issues with email from this site, I get a lot of emails from other sites that I subscribe to and they all come across without any problems. I've checked with my provider, Optimum, and they can't do anything about it.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich, Your ISP is rejecting the site's emails.
I will PM the rejection.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Rich, Your ISP is rejecting the site's emails.
> I will PM the rejection.


This isn't for James, just for those who read the thread, I got a PM from James today and we're looking at what to do. I contacted ISP and they've found nothing wrong at their end, but the guy I talked to is escalating the issue and I'll come back with any pertinent info. I've had problems with my email notifications for a couple years and I had hoped the problem was solved a few months ago...but the problem reoccurred. The odd thing is that I subscribe to a bunch of sites and never have any email issues. Anybody out there use Optimum as their ISP?

Rich


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Rich...I email you directly just now seeing you can not get the replies from the Support Ticket system. This is 100% AGAIN with your mail provider as it was in the past. I even sent you a link showing that we are not blacklisted in ANY service. They give NO information as to why they are blocking the mail. 

Sorry.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Bott said:


> Rich...I email you directly just now seeing you can not get the replies from the Support Ticket system. This is 100% AGAIN with your mail provider as it was in the past. I even sent you a link showing that we are not blacklisted in ANY service. They give NO information as to why they are blocking the mail.
> 
> Sorry.


Optimum has admitted they are at fault and I've sent them all the info you sent me. Hopefully they can fix it. Should hear something today or tomorrow.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> Optimum has admitted they are at fault...
> 
> Rich


Really? They actually admitted they're at fault? Wow! Just Wow!!

Would whomever keeps the history of the interwebs please make
a note.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Really? They actually admitted they're at fault? Wow! Just Wow!!
> 
> Would whomever keeps the history of the interwebs please make
> a note.


Yup, the guy I talked to admitted the fault was solely on Optimum. I just got off the phone with the original guy who called me when he got the escalation notice. I gave them all the info that Dave Bott sent me and they finally found it. Now they're working towards a solution...stay tuned.

Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... that's actually kind of amazing. Years ago I had a dial-up ISP that had a bank of modems that were not answering the phone. I could not for the life of me get them to admit that they were the problem... somehow they kept wanting to know what software I was using. I explained multiple times that it didn't matter, until their modems started answering the phone. They eventually fixed the problem, but never admitted they had one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm. I'm still waiting for Optimum to get back to me. Doesn't look like that 48 hours thing is valid...

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Hmm. I'm still waiting for Optimum to get back to me. Doesn't look like that 48 hours thing is valid...
> 
> Rich


'soon'.....I'm sure they'll contact you soon....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Hmm. I'm still waiting for Optimum to get back to me. Doesn't look like that 48 hours thing is valid...


I wonder if they sent an email to say that their email was still broken?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> I wonder if they sent an email to say that their email was still broken?


Have not heard a word. Don't know what's going on.

Rich


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

These days very few companies contact a customer within the window that they themselves give. It's also possible that you may never hear from them. It's the weekend, at least wait until the weekend has passed before worrying.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I finally got a call from Optimum. It seems that they did whitelist the forum and I just changed my email address back to what was getting bounced and it worked properly. They were adamant about not whitelisting any sites but they did and that appears to have solved my problem...for now? In any event, they did admit that all the issues were caused by them and did what was necessary.

So far...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Seems to be working correctly. I have seen no issues since changing back to my "normal" email address, the one that wouldn't work but seems to be fine now. Have to give credit to Optimum for finally admitting that they had done something wrong. This is after a few years of aggravation...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, that was too good to be true. Today the emails from DBS stopped and I had to switch back to my Gmail address...nuts!

Rich


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't see these problems here... but I wonder if this is what has happened to my Michael's emails. I had signed up for their rewards club... and was getting emails practically every day... then about 2 weeks ago, it stopped cold. I don't get anything from them anymore and nobody can tell me why.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe related, maybe not:

I administer an online bulletin board. Last week email servers run by AT&T (att.com, ameritech.net, bellsouth.net, flash.net, nvbell.net, pacbell.net, prodigy.net, sbcglobal.net, snet.net, swbell.net, wans.net) all started rejecting emails from our bulletin board mail server, claiming we were a known source of spam. After doing a lot of checking around, our server was listed on NONE of the over a hundred spam blacklist we found. We communicated with AT&T and they removed their block in a day or so.

Our board does send out automated mails, as does this one, for folks who signed up for mail updates on watched threads, subscribed forums, etc. I suspect some of them, when they no longer want to receive these things, just start marking them as spam instead of unsubscribing, with the result that the mail server takes notice and brands the sender as a spammer.

So it's quite possible that the server that one gets one's mail through may have done one of those arbitrary blocks too. The folks manning the help desk phones won't have a clue about this -- you have to get with the folks that administer their mail servers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't see these problems here... but I wonder if this is what has happened to my Michael's emails. I had signed up for their rewards club... and was getting emails practically every day... then about 2 weeks ago, it stopped cold. I don't get anything from them anymore and nobody can tell me why.


I'm sure this is Optimum's fault. I just don't feel like going thru the whole rigamarole again right now. It's just easier to use my Gmail address.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Maybe related, maybe not:
> 
> I administer an online bulletin board. Last week email servers run by AT&T (att.com, ameritech.net, bellsouth.net, flash.net, nvbell.net, pacbell.net, prodigy.net, sbcglobal.net, snet.net, swbell.net, wans.net) all started rejecting emails from our bulletin board mail server, claiming we were a known source of spam. After doing a lot of checking around, our server was listed on NONE of the over a hundred spam blacklist we found. We communicated with AT&T and they removed their block in a day or so.
> 
> ...


I do know how to solve this problem, I just don't want to spend hours on the phone again.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My apologies...to both the forum members and Optimum. Seems the problem didn't exist. My imagination must have gotten me again. I checked back on Content I Follow and I have been getting almost all the notifications except for one thread on eSATAs. I reset that thread and am now getting all notifications.

Geeze.

Rich


----------

